# NCAA 1st Round Game Thread (Friday)



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

NCAA 1st Round Game Thread (Friday):

*Friday:*
Midwest Region:
07:15 ET: #7 Oklahoma St. (22-10) vs. #10 Georgia Tech (22-12)
07:20 ET: #5 Michigan St. (24-8) vs. #12 New Mexico St. (22-11)
09:35 ET: #2 Ohio St. (27-7) vs. #15 UC Santa Barbara (20-9)
09:40 ET: #4 Maryland (23-8) vs. #13 Houston (19-15)

West Region:
12:25 ET: #6 Xavier (24-8) vs. #11 Minnesota (21-13)
02:45 ET: #3 Pittsburgh (24-8) vs. #14 Oakland (26-8)
07:10 ET: #8 Gonzaga (26-6) vs. #9 Florida St. (22-9)
09:30 ET: #1 Syracuse (28-4) vs. #16 Vermont (25-9)

East Region:
12:15 ET: #2 West Virginia (27-6) vs. #15 Morgan St. (27-9)
12:30 ET: #5 Temple (29-5) vs. #12 Cornell (27-4)
02:35 ET: #7 Clemson (21-10) vs. #10 Missouri (22-10)
02:50 ET: #4 Wisconsin (23-8) vs. #13 Wofford (26-8)

South Region:
02:30 ET: #4 Purdue (27-5) vs. #13 Siena (27-6)
04:45 ET: #5 Texas A&M (23-9) vs. #12 Utah St. (27-7)
TBA: #1 Duke (29-5) vs. #16 AR-Pine Bluff (17-15)/#16 Winthrop (19-13)
09:45 ET: #8 California (23-10) vs. #9 Louisville (20-12)

NCAA.com Watch Live


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Times Added!


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Games I will be watching tommorow:

12:25 ET Xavier vs Minnesota... Xavier should win this one but Minnesota has the talent to keep up and played really well in the Big 10 tourney (until the final that is). I got Xavier winning 69 to 63.

2:35 ET Clemson vs Missouri... 2 teams that like to press and force turnovers, should be a very exciting game and this could really go either way. Because of coaching Im gonna give the Tigers a slight edge. Missouri wins 70 to 69.

4:45 ET Texas AM vs Utah State... Utah State will be trying to get the upset for the 12 seeds that havent looked all that great so far. I think Texas AM will pull it out in a close one 65 to 61.

7:15 ET Georgia Tech vs Oklahoma State... I give this game the slight edge over the Gonzaga/Florida State because of Favors and James Anderson. The way Favors has turned it up lately I give the YJs the edge 70 to 68.

9:45 ET California vs Louisville.. Big East has disappointed so far and I think it continues here with another victory for the Pac 10. Cal wins 84 to 80.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Honestly, just rooting for Houston to beat Maryland.


----------



## MSG77 (Jan 16, 2008)

fjkdsi said:


> 2:35 ET *Clemson vs Missouri*... 2 teams that like to press and force turnovers, should be a very exciting game and this could really go either way. Because of coaching *Im gonna give the Tigers a slight edge*. Missouri wins 70 to 69.


Was this intentional or is it just late?


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ehh....Only games I'm really looking forward too is Ok state vs. GT and Clemson vs. Missouri, and go figure neither one will be on where I live. The rest look uninspiring. Hopefully, Pitt loses


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

yeah not intentional but damn those 2 teams are like identical in my book.. The coach part should have gave it away, come on Mike Anderson versus Oliver chokejob Pornell


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ebanks has really sucked this year.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

West Virginia, also known as the worst shooting team I've ever seen, down 8-0 early.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

West Virginia coming out *very* flat


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

10-0 Morgan State.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

You'd think that West Virginia would have some idea how to play a 2-3 zone, but they look like they've never seen one...Probably wasn't their year to play Syracuse.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

What's the tourney record for most missed field goals to start a game? WVU must be approaching that mark quickly.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

LMAO at West Virginia. Hopefully, they come around because this would ruin my bracket.

When the games started yesterday, I immediately regretted putting a Bob Huggins team in the Final Four.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

WVU 1-12 from the field.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Screw your bracket and the horse it rode in on....And 1 !!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If the field wasn't so weak this year, I wouldn't have picked West Virginia as well. I still don't get why Huggins doesn't play Casey Mitchell more. That's the one guy on the roster (besides Butler) who can shoot.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kevin Jones came to play.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Gus Johnson's doing this West Virginia-Morgan State game, so you know it's going down to the wire. I have to do more broadcaster research next year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn A-10 fans tried to trick me into thinking Temple was good. Fran Dunphy is 1-11 in the damn tournament. People said he's never been the favorite, but that didn't stop Bruce Pearl from winning at Wisconsin-Milwaukee.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Gus Johnson's doing this West Virginia-Morgan State game, so you know it's going down to the wire. I have to do more broadcaster research next year.


:laugh:

I always put blind faith in Huggins teams, they are such a regular season tease. He is like the anti-Izzo when it comes to the tournament.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ebanks misses a point blank layup.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I know Ebanks is considered an NBA prospect, but Kevin Jones is just flat out better than he is.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Glad I stuck with Cornell. It was such a trendy pick and so many people jumped on that bandwagon that it felt like a letdown waiting to happen.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Temple trailing by 11.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Minnesota on like a 9-0 run to take the lead on Xavier.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> Damn A-10 fans tried to trick me into thinking Temple was good. Fran Dunphy is 1-11 in the damn tournament. People said he's never been the favorite, but that didn't stop Bruce Pearl from winning at Wisconsin-Milwaukee.


Yeah I think they got me too. I KNEW IT! OFFENSE ALWAYS BEATS DEFENSE IN THE TOURNAMENT! Dammit!!!

And..... the West Virginia game is over.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

West Virginia is awake now. Sorry, Morgan State.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Come on Temple, get back in the game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cornell is busting Temple's ***.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's kind of funny the entire A-10 could be out of the tournament by 2:30 PM EST


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> It's kind of funny the entire A-10 could be out of the tournament by 2:30 PM EST


After the mass suicide of those cult member fans we might never see another post in the A-10 forum here.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HKF said:


> It's kind of funny the entire A-10 could be out of the tournament by 2:30 PM EST


And I was almost starting to buy into the hype created in the A-10 forums on this board.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Fernandez picking up some bad fouls.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HKF said:


> It's kind of funny the entire A-10 could be out of the tournament by 2:30 PM EST


That could result in a mass suicide on the A-10 board, althought the failure of the Big East may give them enough will to live.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> After the mass suicide of those cult member fans we might never see another post in the A-10 forum here.


Funny, we both had the same exact thoughts to HKF comment.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I had Temple to the Elite Eight... they are showing a but of life at the end. This would be my first major disaster... given that I had Georgetown out in the round of 16, that one did not really hurt me, relatively speaking.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

WVU is so good on the glass and defensively.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> WVU is so good on the glass and defensively.


If they shoot the ball well I think this may be the year Huggins breaks his tournament curse. They can play with and beat Kentucky. I'll take it one game at a time though.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Okay put this one in the books. WVU is probably going to win by 30. Next year is the year to watch out for Morgan State. Todd Bozeman is building a monster in Baltimore.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Apparantly games are only 25 minutes long.

I was watching Morgan state vs. West Va on MMOD and all of a sudden, "Your game has ended please make another selection" appeared on my screen


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kilici looks like Zangief.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Randy Wittman's kid is not trying to go home.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That's the WVU I know. It's good they could get Jennings and Kilici some PT. They haven't been able play a few of those guys.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cornell up 13.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Cornell just looks like a flatout better team out there.

A-10 fans live in glass houses.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Coatesvillain said:


> Cornell just looks like a flatout better team out there.
> 
> A-10 fans live in glass houses.


I don't know why we're surprised, neither team is from a major conference. Even battle.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I know some people don't like Jim Nantz, but I think he is terrific.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

It's really funny to see these Indiana transfers tearing up the Tournament. Crawford and Basset have been great. I feel sorry for the Hoosiers... just kidding.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> I don't know why we're surprised, neither team is from a major conference. Even battle.


Temple looked better than this all season. So I expected more from them.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I still can't understand why people are surprised by this Temple game, I don't think I've found a single team with an elite defense and a poor offense get to the second round of the Tournament since 2004.

EDIT: I guess the sample size is small.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Seriously, never picking Dunphy again unless he's a 3 seed or higher.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Let's see if the refs bail out another Big 5 team.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Xavier just is always ready to play come tourney time, regardless of who's coaching.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Coatesvillain said:


> Let's see if the refs bail out another Big 5 team.


Nah, Xavier has a higher profile than Minnesota.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Big 5 = Philadelphia, not Big Six conference.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> I still can't understand why people are surprised by this Temple game, I don't think I've found a single team with an elite defense and a poor offense get to the second round of the Tournament since 2004.
> 
> EDIT: I guess the sample size is small.


Top 10 Defence, Sub 79 Offence (Based on KenPom, Temple is 3 and 81)

2010 Tennessee
2007 Southern Illinois (Sweet 16)
2006 Texas AM
2005 Iowa St

So it has happened, but their have been a few more failures then successes in that sample, I just noted the successes above - notorious is 2006 Iowa.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cornell is just flat out better than Temple. They have dominated them in all facets.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Top 10 Defence, Sub 79 Offence (Based on KenPom, Temple is 3 and 81)
> 
> 2010 Tennessee
> 2007 Southern Illinois (Sweet 16)
> ...


Iowa State beat a Minnesota team that also fits the profile, so it doesn't count.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Way to go, Kid That Dunked On LeBron.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> Big 5 = Philadelphia, not Big Six conference.


My bad, I'm not from Philly and Penn/LaSalle don't register in anything "Big" for me.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Crawford ends all hopes of a Minnesota comeback.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Xavier saves the A-10 with that 3.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jordan Crawford just ended Minnesota's season.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

So here is the full history of top 10 defence, out of top 75 offences, with KenPom data. Only including teams that made tourney

2010 
Temple 5 Seed loses to 12 Seed Cornell
Tennessee 6 Seed beats 11 Seed San Diego St
Floirda St - UNKNMOWN

2009
Illinois 5 seed loses to 12 seed Western Kentucky

2007
Illinois 12 seed loses to 5 seed Virginia Tech

Southern Illinois 4 seed beats 13 seed Holy Cross, beats 5 seed Virginia Tech, loses to 1 seed Kansas

2006
Iowa 3 Seed loses to 14 Seed Northwestern St
Texas AM 12 seed beats 5 seed Syracuse, loses to 4 seed LSU
Southern Illinois 11 seed loses to 6 seed West Virginia

2005
Iowa St 9 seed beats 8 seed Minnesota, loses to 1 seed UNC
Minnesota 8 seed loses to 9 seed Iowa St

2004
Louisville 10 seed loses to 7 seed Xavier

I would have to say that the data supports Nim to a certain degree... there have four top 5 seeds who fit the critera, only one made the sweet 16, and three of them lost in the first round. But it is a small sample.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The rest of the A-10 is once again Xaviers *****es


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This sucks I am stuck watching this crappy MMOD. I wish one of the other streams would open up.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Purdue showing some early signs that the offensive is still alive.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Pretty sure I called that Cornell win in December.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Time to watch Oliver Purnell's annual bed-wetting.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Siena with the lead up in Spokane early.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HKF said:


> Damn A-10 fans tried to trick me into thinking Temple was good. Fran Dunphy is 1-11 in the damn tournament. People said he's never been the favorite, but that didn't stop Bruce Pearl from winning at Wisconsin-Milwaukee.


I tried telling that board that I wasn't picking Temple this year based on how they've screwed me the last two years.

They bit my head off.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

This Big East bashing is a little unfair.

The only real shocker was G'town getting destroyed.

They'll still go .500 in Round 1 and you'll still see WVU and Syracuse in the Final Four.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Quick rundown of my bracket: 

Picked Texas over WF
Picked Marquette over Washington (and New Mexico)
Picked San Diego St over Tennessee
Picked Vanderbilt over Murray St
Picked UNLV over UNI

And those are only the games decided on the final shot. 

Didn't like Villanova but picked Richmond to upset them instead of St Mary's. 

Picked G'Town to the E8 for some reason...

Wanted to pick Temple or Wisconsin to upset Kentucky, obviously went with the wrong choice there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

14-14 in Buffalo.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Alright! Time for the Game of the Day, the 30 point Badger blowout!


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

wow 6', 6'2, 6'2, 6'6, 6'6 starting 5 for wofford.. i thought Marquette was undersized


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

roux2dope said:


> wow 6', 6'2, 6'2, 6'6, 6'6 starting 5 for wofford.. i thought Marquette was undersized


Bodes well for Leuer. Could be a 30 point game if he gets going.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

17-19 so far...f'n Georgetown and SD St

Lol at the people that thought Temple would beat Cornell handly...That is a dam good team at Cornell and they show it at Kansas earlier in the year


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

LOL, Wofford is "not a great perimeter shooting team"

They are ****ED


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Clemson looks like it actually knows what its doing in an NCAA setting. Unusual for them... up nine.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Purdue gets away with a foul on the lob. Kramer was holding Franklin.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow, what a stupid play. Purdue better be grateful Siena missed the tap in.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pitt's horrid offense showing up yet again.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I dont think Wofford is used to that kind of defense being played on them, they are lucky wisconsin is shooting poorly so far


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Missouri right back in the game, down 2.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

roux2dope said:


> I dont think Wofford is used to that kind of defense being played on them, they are lucky wisconsin is shooting poorly so far


Wisconsin shot poorly in the Big Ten tournament against Illinois as well. They aren't a good shooting team.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> Wisconsin shot poorly in the Big Ten tournament against Illinois as well. They aren't a good shooting team.


Not great, but not horrible. It really depends on whether they start jacking threes or not. Hughes, Taylor, and Bohannon can go crazy at times.

And Ryan Evans is seriously one of the worst offensive players I've ever seen in high major D1 basketball. I know he's good on D, but against a team like Wofford when the shots aren't falling I think Rob Wilson would be much more useful.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

HKF said:


> Wisconsin shot poorly in the Big Ten tournament against Illinois as well. They aren't a good shooting team.


They are a solid shooting team but not great, they win with their defense, but for most of the season they will knock down open jumpers, the illinois game was about as bad as it can get, they will find it this game eventually


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Damn, Rossiter is only a junior? I love that guy. He manages to get under someone's skin almost every game. It's awesome. I guess I'll have to watch that online.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

An Oakland player took an elbow and is bleeding profusely.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Clark Kellogg is in love with Jon Leuer. That makes two of us.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

That was hilarious. Ryan Evans takes a 15 foot jump shot (a shot that I have literally NEVER seen him make and I've watched every game this year), misses it, and before Wofford can even get the ball over half court Bruesewicz is pulling off his warm ups and checking in for his sub of Evans.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Purdue starting to pull away. I picked them to win, but it would have been nice to know if Clarence Jackson wasn't going to be playing. He's a pretty big part of what they like to do.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

There was no way that was a charge by the Oakland player, the Pitt player slid over a good two feet.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I went with Purdue as well. Siena has just struggled against good teams all season long - they were beat soundly by Georgia Tech, Northern Iowa, Butler and St. Johns.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I have Purdue as well. Siena was just a little too trendy and Purdue wasn't as bad as everyone was making them out to be.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Officiating has been bad in that Oakland-Pitt game. Pitt getting every call.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> There was no way that was a charge by the Oakland player, the Pitt player slid over a good two feet.


if you think that was bad, you should've seen the charge they called on Dante Taylor of PITT earlier..The Oakland player literally Superman'd into him as he was taking it to the bucket, offensive foul on PITT.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> I have Purdue as well. Siena was just a little too trendy and Purdue wasn't as bad as everyone was making them out to be.


Yeah, losing Hummel meant that Purdue had no chance at getting to the Final Four anymore, but they are still a good team as long as Moore and Johnson are playing up to their ability.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

This Purdue Siena game looks like a carbon copy of the Butler UTEP game yesterday.

The "underdog" who was a trendy pick to win, leads at the half, comes out in the second half lays an egg and ends up losing by close to 20. Still 9 minutes left in this game, and Siena is only down 12 but it doesn't look good for them.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Siena had won the last two years. I think that's one of the main people a lot of people got on that train.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Wofford hanging around...


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Wisconsin doing their best Marquette impression.

We needed to put this team away in the first half when they were shooting 10%.

Jbo and Trevon are senior guards, though. I expect them to wake up at some point here.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Come on Badgers....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wisconsin is probably going to get run out of the gym by Cornell. Their defense cannot make up for their offense. It's not a good offensive team, look how many droughts they have per game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow Wisconsin.. lets get going..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Clemson is beginning their fade.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Purdue isn't finishing this game... and Siena is still hanging around


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Siena back in it. Down 3 with a minute to go.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Boring games today

After 1st weekend 11 of 19 in one bracket, 13 of 19 in another, ranked 497 in the ESPN Bracket. Georgetown is primarily responsible for my brackets being so bad


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

SIENA! HOLY COW. I had them out of this game!


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

It's unbelievable to me that Bo won't put Rob Wilson in the game. He's the only guy on the bench who can score!!!! USE HIM!!!!!!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Geez, Purdue hasn't scored a point since 5:49 left


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kind of surprised McCaffrey fouled Jackson rather than playing defense. That call probably cost Siena any chance to tie.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Wisconsin, you're killing me.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I never thought I'd be so excited to see Tim Jarmusz enter a game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wisconsin haha this is funny


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

So, Purdue with the upset over Siena


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

How the **** is this tiny team dominating us down low?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wofford's tallest player is 6'6. They can't make free throws. How is this a ball game?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HB said:


> Boring games today
> 
> After 1st weekend 11 of 19 in one bracket, 13 of 19 in another, ranked 497 in the ESPN Bracket. Georgetown is primarily responsible for my brackets being so bad


With 13 out of 19, there is zero chance that you are ranked 497th place in ESPN, unless its a group of a 1000. You are probably in 497,000 th place as there are over a million brackets.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> Wofford's tallest player is 6'6. They can't make free throws. How is this a ball game?


I have no idea. They're out rebounding us!

It appears that Jon Leuer is about to take over the game.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Here's one you won't see in a stat book, Wofford wants it more.

The only guy playing with any sense of urgency for Wisconsin right now is Leuer.

Thank God we have him.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> With 13 out of 19, there is zero chance that you are ranked 497th place in ESPN, unless its a group of a 1000. You are probably in 497,000 th place as there are over a million brackets.


I have 15 right and am ranked 138,000th on ESPN. 97.1st percentile.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> With 13 out of 19, there is zero chance that you are ranked 497th place in ESPN, unless its a group of a 1000. You are probably in 497,000 th place as there are over a million brackets.


No those are 3 different brackets. Not sure what my score is on the ESPN bracket, I do know I am, 497 in one and like 400,000 in the other.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

After I picked all the one seeds, the next game I penciled in was Missouri over Clemson. I love Oliver Purnell.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How do you call that foul when the ball is up in the air?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I thought apelman said the Big 10 was a good league?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> How the **** is this tiny team dominating us down low?


It's about the will.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

basing the league on the first round on the NCAA tournament again. love it. how stupid.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

HKF said:


> How do you call that foul when the ball is up in the air?


Tim Donaghy say I'm not guilty.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

SCREW YOU, WOFFORD! GO AWAY!


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I am still incredulous why the **** we don't run the pick and pop with Nankivil. It buried Duke, it dominated Purdue (with Hummel). I just cannot believe it. Run the god damn play.

Nice flop Wofford. This is pissing me off.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wofford hanging tough. C'mon Terriers, pull the upset.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

i remember when wisconsin played defense... good times


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

TM said:


> basing the league on the first round on the NCAA tournament again. love it. how stupid.


Why? Whats that supposed to mean? Sounds like an excuse to me.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HB said:


> No those are 3 different brackets. Not sure what my score is on the ESPN bracket, I do know I am, 497 in one and like 400,000 in the other.


So your saying you have 18 of 19 in one of your brackets.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thats what ESPN said


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Heck of a flop by Diggs there. He was still shuffling when Leuer made contact with him.

Trevon Hughes and Jason Bohanon are senior guards.

Trevon contributed in the 1st half. Where are you JBo?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> I am still incredulous why the **** we don't run the pick and pop with Nankivil. It buried Duke, it dominated Purdue (with Hummel). I just cannot believe it. Run the god damn play.
> 
> Nice flop Wofford. This is pissing me off.


I dont understand Bo Ryan at times either.. and yeah nice flop Wofford.. I totally did not expect this out of my Final 4 team Wisconsin :whiteflag:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> I am still incredulous why the **** we don't run the pick and pop with Nankivil. It buried Duke, it dominated Purdue (with Hummel). I just cannot believe it. Run the god damn play.
> 
> Nice flop Wofford. This is pissing me off.


UWM Panthers would have kicked Wofford silly butts. Just saying


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

What the **** is Jordan Taylor doing?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Panic time!!!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Kentucky has to love it draw to the elite eight - Wake Forest, Cornell, and Wofford.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hughes is trying to do way too much.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

You suck Wisconsin. Even if you win this.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Panac!! Panac!! PANAC !!


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Who said low possession games can't be exciting?

This is a back and forth, defensive affair.

But I'm gonna have a heart attack.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Hughes is trying to do way too much.


Yeah I asked myself what the **** was that shot..

LOL nice lead Wisconsin.. good defensive grind it out game


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> Who said low possession games can't be exciting?
> 
> This is a back and forth, defensive affair.
> 
> But I'm gonna have a heart attack.


This has been Wofford missing free throws and Wisconsin taking stupid shots and getting outrebounded by midgets.

Ok, that last sequence was nice. C'mon Badgers!


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> Who said low possession games can't be exciting?
> 
> This is a back and forth, defensive affair.
> 
> But I'm gonna have a heart attack.


Bull**** "defensive affair". We are playing like god damn retards.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

So can Wofford make a free throw?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

**** Wofford hit your damn free throws


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Wofford is 234th in the NATION in free throw shooting. Missed all six attempts in the second half.

Hit their seventh.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Man...choking at stripes...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wisconsin is the luckiest team I swear. If Wofford would have made their free throws.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Clutch shot by Luer


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Why call a timeout in your own end when Wisconsin will not pressure you. Run to halfcour and call it from there. Alot less variables to consider. Very bad coaching,


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Jonny Leuer!!!

Please defend the 3!!!

I can't take a buzzer beater.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Why call a timeout in your own end. Run to halfcour and call it from there. Alot less variables to consider. Very bad coaching,


Truth.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Bull**** Luck.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Turn over. Game Over


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Bull**** Luck.


It's not over, Leuer isn't the greatest FT shooter.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Bull**** Luck.


Haha. Rundles is a confident fellow, but he f'd up there.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HKF said:


> Wisconsin is the luckiest team I swear. If Wofford would have made their free throws.


It's a part of the NCAA tournament.

Lots of teams choke.

Wisconsin doesn't.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wofford could have won this game pretty easy if they'd hit their free throws and not made those unforced to's down the stretch


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Luck or not, I'll take it. Bo better be telling his boys "don't even defend them. if you foul I'm yanking your scholarship"


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I don`t really think it was luck I was just going for Wofford.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cornell is going to run the Badgers out of the tournament. This is the second straight awful basketball game from the Badgers.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> Cornell is going to run the Badgers out of the tournament. This is the second straight awful basketball game from the Badgers.


We'll see. I'll probably have Steph Curry nightmares the next two nights though.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

I can't blame you guys for pulling for Wofford, though.

Any body but Wisconsin here and I'm rooting for the Terriers.

Hats off to them and their coach.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

WOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HKF said:


> Cornell is going to run the Badgers out of the tournament. This is the second straight awful basketball game from the Badgers.


Survive and advance.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Why call a timeout in your own end when Wisconsin will not pressure you. Run to halfcour and call it from there. Alot less variables to consider. Very bad coaching,


I think a good amount of timeouts at the end of college basketball games make no sense.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> I thought apelman said the Big 10 was a good league?


And he is right.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HB said:


> No those are 3 different brackets. Not sure what my score is on the ESPN bracket, I do know I am, 497 in one and like 400,000 in the other.





HB said:


> I thought apelman said the Big 10 was a good league?





HB said:


> Why? Whats that supposed to mean? Sounds like an excuse to me.





HB said:


> Panic time!!!


1.) Nobody understands what the **** you're trying to say and nobody gives a flying ****!

2.) The Big Ten is 2-1. That's a .667 winning percentage. That's probably going to increase to .800.

3.) TM is trying to say that you were doing your talking in the middle of a 1-point game. Not smart. You should talk after the game, you should listen to him more often.

4.) Panic time...I'd much rather be panicking in the NCAA tournament than the NIT against Bill & Mary.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> You suck Wisconsin. Even if you win this.


Survive and advance. Suck teams don't win in the first round of the NCAA tournament 8 out of the last 9 years.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

apelman42 said:


> 1.) Nobody understands what the **** you're trying to say and nobody gives a flying ****!
> 
> 2.) The Big Ten is 2-1. That's a .667 winning percentage. That's probably going to increase to .800.
> 
> ...


Haha sounds a tad bit defensive no?

WOOSAH!!!! P.s I did have Wisconsin winning that game in pretty much all my brackets. Would have been disastrous if they didn't. All the big ten teams that played today looked bad, thats indicative of the league.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HB said:


> Haha sounds a tad bit defensive no?
> 
> WOOSAH!!!! P.s I did have Wisconsin winning that game in pretty much all my brackets. Would have been disastrous if they didn't. All the big ten teams that played today looked bad, thats indicative of the league.


???

The two higher seeds won and the lower seed lost.

The Purdue win is a bonus, I think a lot of people expected them to lose.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> Haha sounds a tad bit defensive no?
> 
> WOOSAH!!!! P.s I did have Wisconsin winning that game in pretty much all my brackets. Would have been disastrous if they didn't. All the big ten teams that played today looked bad, thats indicative of the league.


How many leagues are better than the Big 10? It's all relative to the other leagues and they can compete with anyone. The B10 isn't the deepest, but you have four or five teams that belong in the upper echelon which made for a great race for the league crown during the regular reason.

You are hating on the Big 10 for no good reason.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

croco said:


> How many leagues are better than the Big 10? It's all relative to the other leagues and they can compete with anyone. The B10 isn't the deepest, but you have four or five teams that belong in the upper echelon which made for a great race for the league crown during the regular reason.
> 
> You are hating on the Big 10 for no good reason.





croco said:


> And he is right.



x2

Thank you for saving me a few minutes of typing croco.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I had an about 25 to 1 parlay on OLG (Legal Ontario Gambling that rips you off on odds but I dont play huge money) for the following:

Missouri win by 6 or more
Wisconsin and Wofford TIE (Game within 5 points)
Siena and Purdue TIE (Game within 5 points)

Dammit Siena.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

He's hating on the B10, especially Wisconsin, because cool, Nim, and I gave him crap all year about UNC.

We have to take advantage while the Heels are down.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I had an about 25 to 1 parlay on OLG (Legal Ontario Gambling that rips you off on odds but I dont play huge money) for the following:
> 
> Missouri win by 6 or more
> Wisconsin and Wofford TIE (Game within 5 points)
> ...


That is a rip off.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

6-1 to start the day. Only loss was Temple (damn A-10 homers). I had Cornell and switched it out because I didn't believe in Dunphy. I will not be fooled again (keep in mind I said this the last 3 years in a row, lol). 

Utah State is really struggling out there to contain the Aggies on defense. They are just a step slow. A&M getting everything they could want out there.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Undefeated in the first round of games. I'm 19-3 for the tournament thus far.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Let me get this straight a lot of people thought Siena would beat Purdue and that Wofford could hang with Wisconsin?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If you watch the tournament you know how the first round typically goes. The upsets occur on the first day and the second day typically doesn't live up to it because the higher seeds come out with more of a sense of urgency. It's been like that since I've been watching (not going to mention the year and make myself feel old). 

Although I have to say the first round is over in about 7 hours and I will be sad. It's amazing how fast these two days go. It's like playing a video game on your computer. You look up and it's over and two days is gone.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> 6-1 to start the day. Only loss was Temple (damn A-10 homers). I had Cornell and switched it out because I didn't believe in Dunphy. *I will not be fooled again (keep in mind I said this the last 3 years in a row, lol)*.
> 
> Utah State is really struggling out there to contain the Aggies on defense. They are just a step slow. A&M getting everything they could want out there.


I HATE when i do this. :smackalot:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HKF said:


> If you watch the tournament you know how the first round typically goes. The upsets occur on the first day and the second day typically doesn't live up to it because the higher seeds come out with more of a sense of urgency. It's been like that since I've been watching (not going to mention the year and make myself feel old).
> 
> Although I have to say the first round is over in about 7 hours and I will be sad. It's amazing how fast these two days go. It's like playing a video game on your computer. You look up and it's over and two days is gone.


To me, the 2nd round is just as a exciting.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Stew Morrill looks like a washed up librarian.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

A&M isn't flashy, just solid. Turgeon's a really good coach, I think he might bolt to Oregon after his little run.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Sorry mid-major fans, but this is why your teams are traditionally dissed on selection Sunday.

Arguably the two last at-large mid-major bids went to UTEP and Utah State. These two teams have proven that they clearly didn't belong.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HB said:


> Let me get this straight a lot of people thought Siena would beat Purdue and that Wofford could hang with Wisconsin?


It's the tournament, man. Wins are wins.

You don't think that Georgetown, Vandy, Marquette, and Temple would've taken ugly wins?

And yes, based on Purdue's performance against Minnesota in the B10 tournament and Siena beating an Evan Turner led Ohio State team in the tournament last year, I'd say there were quite a few people who thought Siena would win.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Thanks for talking me into the Big 12 Aggies HKF. My Bracket is pretty fantastic so far.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> Sorry mid-major fans, but this is why your teams are traditionally dissed on selection Sunday.
> 
> Arguably the two last at-large mid-major bids went to UTEP and Utah State. These two teams have proven that they clearly didn't belong.


I think thats overreaching based on one game. You have to give credit to Butler and AM as well,,, not every teams folds like Wisconisn did in round one. 

Those teams deserved to get in. Illinois could not accomplish what those teams did.

And also, George Mason says hello.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

That is an interesting fact... only Pitt and AM have won games each of the last five years. And yet both have folded in the second round with good teams.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I think thats overreaching based on one game. You have to give credit to Butler and AM as well,,, not every teams folds like Wisconisn did in round one.
> 
> Those teams deserved to get in. Illinois could not accomplish what those teams did.
> 
> And also, George Mason says hello.


George Mason said hello in 2006. Of course one mid-major at-large is going to get on a streak and win a few games, the percentages are in their (mid-majors) favor.

You need to edit your use of the word 'fold'.

Fold is what Marquette and Georgetown did.

Wisconsin bent, but never broke.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Georgetown collapsed. Wisconsin only folded.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

A&M just clamped down on the Aggies. Next year Nevada is going to win the conference.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Unfortunately for Purdue, they're going to get rolled in round 2.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Some really good second round matchups. Purdue-Texas A&M should be damn physical.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

10-12 Seeds (Bubble Level Teams)

Old Dominion was a 11 seed, Cornell was a 12 seed, St Marys was a 10 seed. Those are just example of mid major teams that won this year. 

2009 - Dayton 11 seed


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HKF said:


> A&M just clamped down on the Aggies. Next year Nevada is going to win the conference.


Thats if Babbitt and Johnson come back, and thats a big if.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> He's hating on the B10, especially Wisconsin, because cool, Nim, and I gave him crap all year about UNC.
> 
> We have to take advantage while the Heels are down.


Just remember, Heels are a lock to win the championship next year. They've got Harrison Barnes.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Florida State's anemic offense showing early.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

TJ Sorrentine and Taylor Coppenrath.

Tonight is payback *****es. We are going to tear about Vermont, Kris Joseph is going to punch his brother in the face. This victory will send the Vermont program into despair for decades.

Syracuse 91 Vermont 36


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> *TJ Sorrentine* and Taylor Coppenrath.
> 
> Tonight is payback *****es. We are going to tear about Vermont, Kris Joseph is going to punch his brother in the face. This victory will send the Vermont program into despair for decades.
> 
> Syracuse 91 Vermont 36


[crazy Gus Johnson] SORRENTINE FROM THE PARKING LOT!!!!!!!!! [/crazy Gus Johnson]

anyways.. GTech off to a good start, feeding the bigs, against OkSt, and they are having alot of trouble inside. We'll see how long that lasts tho...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Seriously, Leonard Hamilton really needs to recruit some offensive players. This is retarded. All D and No O is not a recipe for long-term success.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> 10-12 Seeds (Bubble Level Teams)
> 
> Old Dominion was a 11 seed, Cornell was a 12 seed, St Marys was a 10 seed. Those are just example of mid major teams that won this year.
> 
> 2009 - Dayton 11 seed


I said mid-major at-larges. Those 3 teams earned their way in.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Robert Sacre is a pretty good center. Gibson and Alabi are tough in there.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Just remember, Heels are a lock to win the championship next year. They've got Harrison Barnes.


Hahahahahaha.

Hb if u wanna bet me ill give u good odds on the tar heels next year.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm looking forward to gonzaga dismantling this fsu team.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> Robert Sacre is a pretty good center. Gibson and Alabi are tough in there.


he has certain games where he looks real good. 

It seems like every time i watch FSU their only half court offense comes from running screens for a 3 ball for that white guy shooter of theirs.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Sacre has got a lot better at handling double teams as the year has gone on. Tourney time is when the rest of nation get a chance to learn about Bol Kong and Kelly Olynyk. Also, the underrated great that is Stephen Gray. Watch Gray on defense, always brings it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

James Anderson with the pro move.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Are Florida State and Georgia Tech the same team? Awesome big men, horrible guards.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> I said mid-major at-larges. Those 3 teams earned their way in.


Why can you not use them as a proxy for mid major vs BCS teams.

Your basically suggesting 10-12 seed BCS teams are better then 10-12 Mid major teams... unless if they get auto. I dont think you can separate things like that. (Well you can do whatever you want, I just dont agree with it)

But I will take some time tonight or tomorrow and compare at larges for the last 10 years.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Almost every time I watch Oklahoma State Keiton Page is on fire


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

The Ok St/GT game was the hardest 1st round game for me to pick.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gonzaga is just destroying FSU.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

James Anderson with a great play.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tech's backcourt killing them.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Michigan State and New Mexico State is pretty entertaining so far. Both teams really looking to get up and down.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

GT never fails to amaze/disappoint me. OkSt is wayyyy down there in terms of teams that force turnovers...yet GT has at least 6 right now, and have converted quite a few into points.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Other than Alaba and Kitchen, the rest of the Seminoles are 1-18. LOL.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ooh, these evening games other than Tech-State have been putrid.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Ohhh singleton!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HKF said:


> Ooh, these evening games other than Tech-State have been putrid.


Nothing seems too interesting. Im going to take a quick workout before the Syracuse game. This Florida St team is brutal.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

He still has a ways to go, but i think Snaer has some good potential for FSU. He's shown nice flashes for a freshman, all throughout the year.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Nothing seems too interesting. Im going to take a quick workout before the Syracuse game. This Florida St team is brutal.


You don't want to scout your next opponent? :funny:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Gonna be interesting to see how Gonzaga will fair in what is essentially going to be a home game for Syracuse.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

whoaaa buddy. Favors just SWATTED the hell out of James Anderson. :wow:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

croco said:


> Gonna be interesting to see how Gonzaga will fair in what is essentially going to be a home game for Syracuse.


If Sacre plays like he plays tonight and Onuaku isn't back it should be interesting. Wesley Johson vs. Stephen Gray will be a nice matchup.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

:laugh: Favors just hit a pull-up bank shot from the FT stripe.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

So many ticky-tack foul calls :whatever:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gonzaga had went into the prevent offense. Too much stall ball.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Gus Johnson wants a close game so, so bad.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Gus Johnson did not get any close games last year either, IIRC,


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow.. what is Michigan State doing..


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I need my fix of Gus going crazy...hit a shot and make this a damn game FSU!

edit: haha, Gus Johnson just said, "Shades of UCLA! Remember that one!" he def. wants a thriller, BAD.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn Gus Johnson with the Gonzaga '06 reference (shades of UCLA).


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> If Sacre plays like he plays tonight and Onuaku isn't back it should be interesting. Wesley Johson vs. Stephen Gray will be a nice matchup.


As Gus just said SHADES OF UCLA. DO YOU REMEMBER THAT ONE.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Ha Ha


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Good time to bring back Adam Morrison's stages of grief.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

GT/OKST is taking forever in the last minutes, either a foul call or a timeout every other minute


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

^awesomeness. (meant for the Morrison stages.)


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Damn, Stephen Gray. Douchebag or not, he just looks like one.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Stephen Gray with the dagger.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Gus' is warming up...he's reached another volume level.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dulkys with the bank.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Dulkys a-GAIN! OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! He BANKED IT!

I love Gus. :laugh:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Ha ha. Within four


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

BIG steal by James Anderson.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Come on Snaer


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Stephen Gray with the dagger. FSU did the best they could to tease Gus.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Snaer has come up small on these free throws in the last few minutes.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The comeback has fallen short it appears. This was almost shades of Davidson in '08. Gonzaga has blown some leads in the tournament.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

You got to throw that down Shumpert!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Who would have guessed Tech would be like 17-18 from the line?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Keton Page with a huge 3.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> Who would have guessed Tech would be like 17-18 from the line?


way to jinx them, HKF. 

Keaton Paige with the BIG 3ball.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

New Mexico State has gotten ridiculously hot and evened the game up.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Paul Hewitt didn't know they only had one second on the shot clock. Damn, what a bad timeout.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

damn it, Paul Hewitt! Calls timeout with 1 second left on the shot clock, right when Peacock banks the loose ball in.

Edit* Ball hit the rim.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wasn't NM State down like 19 the last time I looked at that score?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

MLKG said:


> New Mexico State has gotten ridiculously hot and evened the game up.


what the hell?!


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

They are shooting over 90% in the second half, almost all long jumpers too.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

woooow GT burns their last Timeout.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Another timeout...


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

MLKG said:


> They are shooting over 90% in the second half, almost all long jumpers too.


that is ridiculous.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tech has zero timeouts.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Shumpert got away with a travel before the foul.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

here comes your jinx job HKF....

nvm i apologize.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

10/10 in my Bracket tonight.. have Georgia Tech & Michigan State to win in the 2 current games


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

MLKG said:


> Good time to bring back Adam Morrison's stages of grief.


Seems to be a few Zags haters around here.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

There's just something not right about a coach like Hewitt being rewarded for underachieving all year.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Damn, Stephen Gray. Douchebag or not, he just looks like one.


Exactly what I think of every wanna-be gangster white boy that has came through Syracuse. McNamara, Devendorf and now the guido Rautins. Thug life!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

LOL @ Draymond Green being even in the same stratosphere as Craig Smith. This dude ain't making the NBA.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

NM State is going to win this game. Sparty has blown at least a half dozen shots in the paint and is getting beat to every loose ball.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Normally I cheer for all the Big Ten teams, but Sparty has really gotten under my skin this year. This is great


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

GT 24 of 25 at the free throw line in this game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Uh oh.. there goes Kalin Lucas..


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I wonder how many people picked this 5-12 upset, seems like this one was the most slept on.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

lol!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Exactly what I think of every wanna-be gangster white boy that has came through Syracuse. McNamara, Devendorf and now the guido Rautins. Thug life!


Well no doubt on Devendorf.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Unreal how NMSU got back into this ball game.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

How the hell did Lucious blow that layup?? wtf


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gillenwater needs to get the ball. The New Mexico State guards taking some bad shots.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> lol!


Yes, it was pretty much a joke that he wasnt selected first team All Big East.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

HKF said:


> Gillenwater needs to get the ball. The New Mexico State guards taking some bad shots.


That's how they got back into the game though. All of those crazy off balance fadeaways were going in one after another.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Too many jumpshots and they have a good big in there.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

WTF is NMSU doing!?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well New Mexico State had their chance.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

On a random note, did anybody note in the BBF Bracket Challenge, there was an entry called PERFECTION that did not pick a national title winner. Awesome.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm saying that the NMSU kid is gold bricking an injury to freeze out the free throw shooter.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The cameras didn't catch it, but Lucas elbowed him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Go Cal Bears!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Huge 3 there.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

uh oh


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

There is the first dunk on the Vermont ****s.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

New Mexico State still has their chance, but they could use some help from Sparty


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HKF said:


> The cameras didn't catch it, but Lucas elbowed him.


I think he wanted to see how many minutes he could hold his balls on national television before someone said, "Ok, that's enough..." :bsmile:


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

woooooooooooow LANE VIOLATION...SMH


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bullcrap. A lane violation. Come on.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Lane violation. Damn


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Hahaha, a lane violation...?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Add some time


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

They should put time back on the clock.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Why the hell was no time added. The ball hit the ground before the whistle. ****ing Spartans.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn I might go crazy on that guy for the lane violation. The guy did it though...I don't see why that has to be called, but I wasn't rooting fr MSU either. Looked like they should have went to the clock and given them 6 tenths.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I could be wrong, but lane violations like that seem to happen all the time with no call


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

He definitely committed the lane violation, but come on...you call that with 10 seconds left in a one-possession tournament game?

I want to hear the NMSU coach's press conference.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Did they ever say what happened to Chris Allen? I doubt they can beat Maryland without him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tell me CBS is not seriously airing Vermont/Syracuse instead of Louisville/Cal.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Lane violations are like holding penalties in the NFL. You can call that on every trip to the line.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Take that Sorrentine.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Dashonte Riley in for Syracuse. Onauku is not playing tonight. Showed some brick hands in his first chance for easy points.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Louisville-Cal has yet to start.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why is Vermont a 16 seed? You can't tell me that Oakland has a better team than they are? Or UCSB?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Syracuse and Ohio St coming out strong. Louisville could complete a bounceback day for the Big East with a victory.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jerry Smith chucked up two bad shots and now Sosa has two fouls.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

What a basket by Scoop!!!! That had to get Gus excited.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hopefully, my CT CBS station switches off this Syracuse game soon. Syracuse is destroying them, and unless your a Cuse alum living here, nobody likes Syracuse here anyways.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jardine breaking ankles out there.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

This sucks - I know Syracuse is about to be pulled from TV, and I will have to go to the Net. 

CBS Detroit is showing Ohio St
CBS Seattle is showing Cal
Score Canada shows the closest game and is only permitted by regulations eight minutes of commercials per hour, so you get to see alot of games, but this wont be the main game, at 35-10.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The only thing that can save this day is Houston upsetting Maryland.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cal is dominating 22-4.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

HKF said:


> Louisville-Cal has yet to start.


Still hasnt right? I mean its 22-4 :funny:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

John Diebler is on fire.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Diebler is in a zone right now for tOSU


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Syracuse only up by 12 now. Letting them back in.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Not sure but werent they up like 35-10 at one point?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This has just been an awful year for Pitino. If you ask me last year was his best chance to win a title again.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

It was only 34-10... 15-3 run by the Cats to close the half.

Syracuse has to come out and push it to 16-18 in the first five minutes of the second half.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Aubrey Coleman banks the shot.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Now it's a 9 point game in Jacksonville.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Lville trying to make a run, cut the deficit to 9.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Louisville back within 6.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Houston up 5 right now. Looking good.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Thats how you start the half. Rautins three


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

**** Kris Joseph is hurt.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Look OK.. phew


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Say goodnight Louisville. Giving up a half-court 3 at the buzzer.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Vermont have a big run in them to pull this out?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

That Jerome Randle shot is the best moment of the day. What a friggin' play.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Big East may have the best 2 teams, but everyone else is overrated. Outside of Cuse & WVU, i'm not impressed. Either of those 2 can very well win it all, though..


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> That Jerome Randle shot is the best moment of the day. What a friggin' play.


Lol, and 5 minutes later Brown 1-ups Randle.... What a great shot. go CUSA!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Houston down 2 at the half. Let's get it Coogs.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Blue Magic said:


> Big East may have the best 2 teams, but everyone else is overrated. Outside of Cuse & WVU, i'm not impressed. Either of those 2 can very well win it all, though..


that's still better than most, if not all except the Big12 this year. and for most of us that watched ball all this year, you could tell the Big 12 was the best conference, at least IMO.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

what was up w/ the semi-seizure dude had right after that shot?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

diebler hitting threes, OSU with a double digit lead. he struggles, they will struggle.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

LOL at that Houston shot. That was the funkiest looking release/body motion I've ever seen on a shot, and it goes in from 40 feet.

Also a hilarious play call. "HELLO! Hello! How doooo you do? I'm Mr. Brown!"


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Turner is 1-10 from the floor. OSU should win this, but he can't play that poorly and beat Georgia Tech.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

TM said:


> diebler hitting threes, OSU with a double digit lead. he struggles, they will struggle.


Diebler reminds me of Lee Humphrey on those back-2-back Florida teams... Leave him open n he lights yo *** up... crucial player that probably doesn't get enough credit.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Louisville looks good coming out of halftime.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cal just won't let Louisville get close enough.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ohio State looks like crap. Are they asleep? Wake up.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Vermont have a big run in them to pull this out?


Nevermind, Syracuse got lucky that Vermont sucks.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This kid Buckles is active.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Louisville looks good coming out of halftime.


California looks better.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

L'ville is too sloppy. They're done.


----------



## MSG77 (Jan 16, 2008)

Anybody know what is up with the seats down low on the side in Jacksonville? Why are they all empty?

They were mostly empty for Temple and Cornell as well.

Are they some sort of expensive package that didn't sell? Are they the team seats?

If they are the team seats, how did no one buy them? Is Jacksonville not a good enough host to get people to go?

I don't get it, they seem to be the only arena where there are good seats and no one is in them.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I didn't notice it before it, but it looks like all the photographers on the baseline have their own little batters boxes...except for the camera man in the chair under the basket. I like that...They shouldn't have those guys and all that equipment right on the court like they usually are.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jacksonville was like that in 2006 as well. It's just a bad venue and yet they keep submitting bids to host the tournament.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Jacksonville is weak, they should move it to Tampa or Orlando. Heck, they can't even support their only pro team...


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> LOL at that Houston shot. That was the funkiest looking release/body motion I've ever seen on a shot, and it goes in from 40 feet.
> 
> Also a hilarious play call. "HELLO! Hello! How doooo you do? I'm Mr. Brown!"


I was watching some NBA basketball earlier, but I already know that sounds like Verne Lundquist. lol


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Maryland has come out like a house of fire in the 2nd half.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

ATLien said:


> I was watching some NBA basketball earlier, but I already know that sounds like Verne Lundquist. lol


Tim Brando.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

D'oh


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Nevermind, Syracuse got lucky that Vermont sucks.


Did you expect the Big East Champions to have to play a good team in the first round. Syracuse wont have to play a viable opponent until the sweet 16.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Did you expect the Big East Champions to have to play a good team in the first round. Syracuse wont have to play a viable opponent until the sweet 16.


Cuse' is weak without Onuaku.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Cuse' is weak without Onuaku.


It's going to be fun to read your posts Sunday.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, that pretty much killed any hope Louisville had of comming back.

An intential foul & a technical foul on Patino leads to 4 free throws which Cal went 4-4 on gets it to 14.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Say goodnight Pitino.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Big Chinese dude on Cal just erasing ****. Watchout Dwight Howard.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> The Big Chinese dude on Cal just erasing ****. Watchout Dwight Howard.


...and woofing after :laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

So we've pretty much had zero close games on Day 2. It's amazing how one day is completely opposite from the next.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Not the best first day for me. 24-8 and I lost two Elite Eight teams. My bracket be busted.


----------



## MSG77 (Jan 16, 2008)

BE, ACC, SEC, A10 are 11-10 combined. (5 teams of 21 seeded 8 or worse)

Pac10, MWC, WCC, WAC are 6-4 combined (8 teams of 10 seeded 8 or worse)

Big10, Big12, CUSA are 9-5 combined. (5 teams of 14 seeded 8 or worse)

Interesting.

Those are basically the breakdowns by region for multibid confs.

If someone wants to go thru and classify all the 1-bids as well, I'd be interested to see how it would look.

Obviously the Horizon, MVC, and MAC are 3-0 combined and would help the "middle" portion of the country.

East came in "strong", west came in "weak", but not that much difference between them in the end.

Once again, midwest gets slept on, but will just win games.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

ESPN is retarded. They said three mid-majors won today. Gonzaga and Xavier are better programs than Florida State, Minnesota, Cal, and a host of others.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The top 4 Big East teams are tough, can't say the same for the other four.


----------



## MSG77 (Jan 16, 2008)

I made a post earlier on the URI board about Xavier.

What they are doing is amazing.

They are a small catholic school in a non-BCS league and their success is not dependent on the coach.

Its not that they don't get good coaches, they do. Just that its not like Pitino or Cal or Huggins where they are the program and where ever they go the success follows.

X changes coaches, they lose players, none of it matters. New ones just step up. I don't think there are too many programs like that.

Other than not consistently winning the A10 tourney (which actually helps the league by them not taking an autobid), I don't know one thing you can be critical of. Just a tremendous program, in the truest sense.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Wow, I'm #712 in the Yahoo Bracket Challenge. 28/32. Only ones I've missed are Georgetown, Marquette, UTEP, and Minnesota. And I knew Minnesota sucked too... almost had a perfect day today. Had G-town and MU in my Sweet 16, but no further. I need Wisconsin to make a Final Four run (not looking good after today) to win it all, but this is by far the best I've done after the first round.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> Wow, I'm #712 in the Yahoo Bracket Challenge. 28/32. Only ones I've missed are Georgetown, Marquette, UTEP, and Minnesota. And I knew Minnesota sucked too... almost had a perfect day today. Had G-town and MU in my Sweet 16, but no further. I need Wisconsin to make a Final Four run (not looking good after today) to win it all, but this is by far the best I've done after the first round.


that's a hell of a start Nim, not losing Gtown in the elite 8 is nice, but yeah it seems you're going all in on Wisconsin. The sweet 16 losses hurt, but by the time that rolls around most people will lose at the very least 2. How could you pick Minny?! had to be you're Big10 bias lol. Good luck! keep us updated..


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Yup, I got Xavier in my sweet 16 once again. Great team.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Nimreitz said:


> Wow, I'm #712 in the Yahoo Bracket Challenge. 28/32. Only ones I've missed are Georgetown, Marquette, UTEP, and Minnesota. And I knew Minnesota sucked too... almost had a perfect day today. Had G-town and MU in my Sweet 16, but no further. I need Wisconsin to make a Final Four run (not looking good after today) to win it all, but this is by far the best I've done after the first round.


Nice job w/ the picks... If today was any indication though, I think Kentucky is gonna mop Wisconsin.


----------



## MSG77 (Jan 16, 2008)

Blue Magic said:


> Nice job w/ the picks... If today was any indication though, I think Kentucky is gonna mop Wisconsin.


If today was any indication, Cornell will mop Wisconsin.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Your all wrong. I have Temple going to the elite eight and taking out Kentucky.,,oops


----------



## MSG77 (Jan 16, 2008)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Your all wrong. I have Temple going to the elite eight and taking out Kentucky.,,oops


Really thought this year would be different.

Thought Temple as a high seed, but not high enough would come out with something to prove.

That was close to the way they played vs Kansas, not the way they played in beating a lot of good teams fairly easily.

That's it, I'm on the "Don't pick Dunphy teams" from now on.

At least I knew enough to never pick a Purnell team.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Do not take list - Clemson, Utah St, Dunphy, Gonzaga


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Dino Gaudio and Paul Hewitt got off my 'do not pick list' this weekend. Though i would still not feel real comfortable taking either..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rather Unique said:


> Dino Gaudio and Paul Hewitt got off my 'do not pick list' this weekend. Though i would still not feel real comfortable taking either..


Yeah, considering Texas gave them the game at the Free Throw line and the same with Oklahoma State. All those swing players and no one can make a free throw.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Btw, speaking of coaches, i think Mike Anderson is a fantastic tourney coach. As evident by last year's elite 8 run and today. 

That 40 minutes of hell press D he got from Nolan is a serious wrench come tourney time. Alot of teams are just not ready for that kind of pressure. I could not believe the amount of deflections/steals they got today. If he can get some scoring talent to go with the athletes, his teams can be a REAL problem in the future.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He's a few McDonald's All-Americans away from a perennial national contender. His team is without Justin Safford who was arguably their best player (tore his ACL). When he comes back next year, their frontcourt will be Ramsey, Bowers and Safford. Preseason top 10 team.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Got to thinking. If the refs didn't suck so hard across the board, across the sport, and lane violations were consistently called no matter the game, no matter the player, Mississippi State would have beaten Kentucky and been in the tournament.

Cool story, me.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Got to thinking. If the refs didn't suck so hard across the board, across the sport, and lane violations were consistently called no matter the game, no matter the player, Mississippi State would have beaten Kentucky and been in the tournament.
> 
> Cool story, me.


:whiteflag: Poor officiating isn't just in the NBA?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Even though I didn't predict it in my bracket, Cal is going to beat Duke on Sunday.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

That lane violation was so lame, you just don't make this call in that situation. New Mexico has some legit reason to be upset because I thought the referees should have put time back on the clock at the end of the game too.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Zags are now 11-6 all-time against the ACC. 4-2 all-time against the Big East.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Here's a little food for though:

Pac-10 and the WCC are the only undefeated conferences (that have played more than 1 game) thru round 1.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Basel said:


> Even though I didn't predict it in my bracket, Cal is going to beat Duke on Sunday.


Way to go out on a limb


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Zags are now 11-6 all-time against the ACC. 4-2 all-time against the Big East.


You need to stop scheduling Duke


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Gonzaga`s Tournament History is not so Glorious anymore.

2010 - Played to their seed - one win as an eight
2009 - Played to their seed - two wins as a four
2008 - Played below their seed - zero wins as a seven
2007 - Lost in first round as a 10 seed
2006 - Played to their seed - two wins as a three, but this included an epic loss in the CRYING GAME.
2005 - Played below their seed - one win as a three
2004 - Played below their seed - one win as a two
2003 - Played to their seed - one win as a nine
2002 - Played below their seed - zero wins as a six

What team has not played above its seed at least once in nine years (9 seed does not count)


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Eh, it's not friday now wrong thread


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Gonzaga`s Tournament History is not so Glorious anymore.
> 
> 2010 - Played to their seed - one win as an eight
> 2009 - Played to their seed - two wins as a four
> ...


12 straight years in the tournament? Tied for 4th longest streak in the NCAA? An Elite 8, several Sweet 16's, produced several pro's. All this from a small Jesuit school, located in a place most inner city kids would consider the buttcrack of America. I'll take it.

Meanwhile, the big, bad, Big East is 0-3 in the NCAA tournament since 2000.


----------

